# Cat Food



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

A woman was enjoying a game of bridge with her
girlfriends one evening, but had to rush home and fix
dinner for her husband, who would be really hacked off if it wasn't ready on time. When she got home, she realised that she didn't have enough time to go to the supermarket, and all she had in the cupboard was a wilted lettuce leaf, an egg, and a can of cat food. In a panic, she opened the can of cat food, stirred in the egg, and garnished it with the lettuce leaf just as her husband pulled up. She greeted her husband and then watched apprehensively as he sat down to his dinner. To her surprise, the husband really enjoyed it. "Darling, this is the best dinner you've made for me in forty years of marriage. You can make this for me any day" he enthused. Needless to say, every weekly bridge night from then on, the woman made her husband the same dish. She told her bridge cronies about it and they were all
horrified. "You're going to kill him!" they exclaimed.

Two months later, her husband died. The women were sitting around the table playing bridge the next time when one of her friends said, "You killed him! We told you that feeding him that cat food every week would do him in! How can you just sit there so calmly and play bridge knowing you killed your husband?"

The wife stoically replied, "I didn't kill him - he fell off the mantelpiece while licking his arse."


----------



## stanttman (Feb 3, 2005)

that was really funny nice one mate :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

nice one :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

stanttman said:


> that was really funny nice one mate :lol:


Cheers
But blimey you really must have too much time on your hands or be a very slow reader


----------

